# Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range.



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi folks.
I attached a mfsw to my 09 Jetta TDI today. I thought that it would be plug and and play. GRRR. I get this error.
Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range.
I tried every logical code in the book. nothing works. FYI horn is not working on wheel now. I have a few ideas about what it might be. I have a highline MFD with the controls on the stalk. I wonder if this is interefring. I couldn't figure out where to disable this.
It might be that the steering controller needs to be replaced. its PN 1K0 953 549 BR. I was under the impression that it did not. see the attached log below.

http://members.dslextreme.com/...g.txt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range. (whackit)*

What EXACTLY have you tried for Coding? Where are the instructions that you are following?

_Quote, originally posted by *whackit* »_ VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
Wednesday,17,September,2008,17:06:17:02468
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62
65 72 77
VIN: 3VWTL71K79M262635 Mileage: 1520km/944miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBE) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 KT HW: 03L 906 022 J
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 3567 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H524U0WT
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1814 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000804260401
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D492800FC881106E7921E0042B100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000001001512
Coding: A4898F2340041500070000001C000000000873075C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 220708 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 78 AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M0636BP 
Coding: 0014136
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BR HW: 1K0 953 549 BR
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2418 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H524U0WT
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 22803 444 53921
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 R HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0062 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 170508F2000899
Coding: ED807F074006132002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N
Component: IMMO 3HL 2418 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H524U0WT
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 A HW: 5N0 035 342 A
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0062 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667008037 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H16 0210 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H5184102
Coding: 040004000400000200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000342888703
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1390078852830E3E2904058FB0880F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533) Labels: 1K0-907-532.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0062 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 170508F2000899
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE16SKB10 H01 0180 
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE16SKB10 H01 0180 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000800888713
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H16 0210 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H5184102
Coding: 040004000400000200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003312546
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003278883
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 B HW: 1Z0 035 729 B
Component: FSE_2P7x H31 0050 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000005015508
Coding: 0000422
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range. ([email protected])*

I referenced several sets of instructions. For the coding I tried:
original code: 0010042
for mfsw with tiptronic: 0012142
for mfsw without tiptronic:0012042
I also tried with the 3 variant for the wheel both with and without tiptronic.
The car has the following equipment:
MFD display operated via stalk
cruise control
DSG transmission
I'm not sure why this would be. I now suspect that the steering controller is not suitable for an mfsw but i couldn't find any info on the part number.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range. (whackit)*

car also has rear wiper


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Coding Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range. (whackit)*

here are the basic instructons I used:
http://touran.dk/images/PDF/multifunktion.pdf
an outline. removed wheel. replaced harness on airbag with mfsw harness. reinstalled.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

anybody??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (whackit)*

What makes you think your existing steering wheel control module supports multifunction? If the control module doesn't support the option it will reject the related coding too...


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

I was under that impression from another thread that I read but now believe that the module is incorrect. I was primarily wondering if the error I received was indicative of an incorrect module or if it might be something else.


----------



## whackit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (whackit)*

it was the steering controller PN: 1K0 953 549 BR worked (mostly) menu button does not function but stalk still does.


----------



## adygood (Sep 10, 2010)

*hy a have same problem with my rcd 200 mp3*

recently i swap my instrument cluster code 1j0 920 826 b on my vw bora from 2005 with 1j0 920 846 c.second cluster have maxidot. now i cant code my rcd 200 mp3 to dysplaing on mxidot the radio station . this is the info from my rcd:
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 6Q0 035 152 F HW: 6Q0 035 152 F
Component: Radio DE2 0004 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: VWZ4Z4G0242600
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00788 785 00200
when i try to change the code from 0040400 in 0040404 i receive eror 31..request out of range.pls help my to make rcd to comunicate whit maxidot..


----------



## adygood (Sep 10, 2010)

anybody???:banghead:


----------



## adygood (Sep 10, 2010)

:banghead: realy nobody?


----------



## lil_k9 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hate to resurrect an old thread but did you ever find a solution to your problem? Was it the control module?
I am having the EXACT same problem with my 09 JSW.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post an auto-scan......


----------



## lil_k9 (Dec 2, 2010)

I figured out that I didn't have the correct control module for steering controls/paddles. I need to install that and then I can program it to recognize the paddles.


----------

